# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمای جامع طرح ترمیم معدل

## Dr.ali

بنام خالق یاس!
سلام!
خب خیلی سریع بریم سر اصل مطلب! *ترمیم معدل*!
پیرو قولی که به دوستان داده بودیم، در این تاپیک سعی میشه ابتدا یه راهنمایی مختصر در مورد این طرح و سپس به رایج ترین سؤالات پاسخ گویی انجام بشه!

برای اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل طبق مصوبه وزارت آموزش و پرورش انجام میشه به شما امکان ارتقا سوایق تحصیلی رو میده! برای این منطور شما باید با در دستن داشتن *کپی و اصل شناسنامه، کارت ملی، دیپلم، ریزنمرات دیپلم، گواهی فراغت از تحصیل، مدرک تعیین کننده وضعیت نظام وظیفه*(برای آقایان)*  6 قطعه عکس پرسنلی* به نزدیک ترین مدرسه بزرگسالان محل اقامت مراجعه کنید!

*سؤالات رایج* (سعی شده تا رایج ترین سؤالات عزیزان پاسخ داده بشه، درصورتیکه سؤالی داشتید خصوصی مطرح بفرمایید تا بعد از پاسخ در همینجا خدمت بقیه عزیزان قرار بگیره)

*1-نمرات ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95 یا 96 قابل استفاده است؟
**پاسخ:* *
2-آیا طرح ترمیم معدل برای کنکور96 اجرایی میشود؟**
پاسخ: بله إن شألله! طبق مصوبه مجلس تا زمانیکه سوابق معیین تحصیلی ملاک سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو باشد، آموزش و پرورش موظف به اجرای این است.

**3-هزینه اجرای این طرح چقدر است؟**
پاسخ: بطور کلی نمیتوان اظهار نظر کرد، طبق مصوبه آموزش و پرورش این موضوع در حیطه اختیارات و تصمیم گیری شورای آموزش هر استان است.برای اطلاع از این موضوع با اداره آموزش محل اقامت تماس بگیرد.

**4-آیا دانش آموزان فارغ التحصیل خرداد95 میتوانند در طرح شرکت کنند؟**
پاسخ: طبق استدلال شورای عالی، در صورتیکه دانش آموز خرداد95 قبول بشه، با گرفتن گواهی موقت فارغ التحصیلی میتونه شرکت کنه!

**5-نمرات ترمیم معدل چه کاربردی دارد؟
**پاسخ: طبق مصوبه، این نمرات فقط نزد سازمان سنجش و برای کنکور سراسری معتبر است و تغییری در معدل فارغ التحصیلی ایجاد نمیکند.

6-چه زمانی میشه در امتحان شرکت کرد؟
پاسخ: طبق مصوبه متقاضی میتونه در یکی از نوبت های سه گانه خرداد-شهریور-دی در امتحان نهایی شرکت کند. داوطلب موظف است حداقل یکماه قبل از آغاز اولین امتحان برای ثبت نام مراجعه کنه!

7-چه دروسی برای امتحان باید انتخاب بشن؟
پاسخ: فقط دروس نهایی، البته انتخاب دروس به عهده شماست، میتونی یکی یا همه دروس رو مجدد امتحان بدی!

8-آیا میشه دروس رو تقسیم کرد؟ مثلاً سه درس را در شهریور و بقیه را در دی امتحان داد؟
پاسخ:خیر! متأسفانه آموزش و پرورش برای داوطلب چنین حقی قائل نشده! دوطلب فقط یکبار و در یکی از نوبت امتحانی میتونه شرکت کنه!

9-اگر در امتحانی شرکت کردم و نمره قبولی نیاوردم یا نمره ای پایین تر از نمره قبلی شد، چه حالتی رخ میدهد؟
پاسخ: خب همونطور که عرض کردم داوطلب از حق امتحان دادن مجدد در ترمیم معدل محروم شده، در صورتیکه نمره قبولی بدست نیاد یا پایین تر از نمره قبلی باشه، نمره قبلی شما منظور میشه، به فرض در امتحان خرداد زیست شناسی شرکت کردید و نمره 16 بدست آوردید و در طرح ترمیم شرکت کردید و نمره جدید شما در شهریور 9.75 شد، همان نمره 16 شما برای سابقه منظور میشه و حق امتحان مجدد در دی رو ندارید.

10-برای آمادگی بهتر در امتحان چه منابعی استفاده بشه؟
پاسخ: با روند فعلی مرکز سنجش در طرح سؤال، داوطلبی میتونه نمره خوبی در امتحان نهایی بگیره که کتاب درسیش رو به معنای دقیق کلمه قورت داده باشه! پس اولین و معتبرترین منبع متأسفانه کتاب درسی است. در وهله دوم سؤالات امتحانات سالهای گذشته میتونن به شما در موفقیت کمک شایانی بکنند.

11-اگه از الآن برای شهریور شروع کنم میتونم 20 بگیرم؟
پاسخ: پاسخ این سؤال به همت و پشتکار شما وابسته است! اما کسب نمره 20 در شهریور چندان کار عجیب و ناشدنی نیست!

12-خیلی ها میگن سؤالات دی ماه خیلی آسان است و نمره گرفتن در آن کاری ندارد.
پاسخ: متأسفانه یا خوشبختانه این باور غلط است! بعنوان با بررسی سؤالات شیمی، عربی، زیست و زبان فارسی و مقایسه با سؤالات خرداد و شهریور همان سال متوجه میشید که طراح از سؤالاتی استفاده میکنه که تا به حال طرح نشده یا کمتر دیده شده، بنابراین دیدن سؤالات عجیب و غریب در دی ماه میتونه خیلی ها رو غافلگیر کنه!

12-شرکت در طرح ترمیم نوبت شهریور برای کنکور 95 مؤثر است؟؟
پاسخ: خیر!

13-برای کنکور 96 در طرح شرکت کنم؟
پاسخ: داوطلب کنکور96 برای آمادگی در آزمون96 باید مطالعات دروسش رو از تابستان آغاز کنه، پیشنهاد من به شما اینه که دروس سال سومتون رو مطالعه کنید، درصورتیکه شورای سنجش تأثیر سوابق در کنکور96 رو إن شألله  مثبت اعلام کرد، تمرین سؤالات تستی بیشتر از سابقه تحصیلی میتونه یاری گر شما باشه! در صورتیکه  سوابق رو مستقیم در نظر گرفت، شما با مطالعه خودتون رو برای نوبت شهریور آماده کردی!

14-چه زمانی تأثیر سوابق در آزمون96 مشخص میشه؟
پاسخ: هر وقت شورای رنجش احساس اظطرار کنه! اما امیداست همزمان با اعلام تأثیر مثبت سال 95، تکلیف سوابق سال 96 رو هم اعلام کنه! خود سازمان نیمه دوم تیرماه رو همزمان با توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه 95 تعیین کرده.

15-آیا دانشجویان پیام نور، آزاد و... میتونن در طرح شرکت کنند؟
پاسخ:پاسخ:پاسخ:پاسخ:پاسخ:پاسخ:پاسخ:لف  
پاسخ:پاسخ: پاسخ: بللپاسخ: پاسخ: پاپاسخ: برای آموزش و پرورش فرقی نمیکنه شما دانشجوی کجا باشید، فقط یک گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل میخواد که نشون بده از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی ندارید.

15-
15-15-
16-اداره آموزش منطقه سکونت من از چنین طرحی اطلاعی نداره!
پاسخ: از مصوبه ای که لینکش بالا قرار داده شده، بخاطر خودتون، پرینت بگیرید و براشون ببرید، بلکه هدایت بشن!
*

----------


## wonder

اینکه میگن 1سال باید بگذره ازاولین نهاییمون چی؟؟؟یعنی ماکه 95 خرداد نهایی دادیم 
باید تا 96 خرداد صبر کنیم؟؟
چنل گزینه دو اینجوری میگفت :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr.ali

> اینکه میگن 1سال باید بگذره ازاولین نهاییمون چی؟؟؟یعنی ماکه 95 خرداد نهایی دادیم 
> باید تا 96 خرداد صبر کنیم؟؟
> چنل گزینه دو اینجوری میگفت


سؤال شماره 4 آبجی! :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

يك سوال: نوشتن در پشت برگه سوالات هم تخلف محسوب ميشه؟

----------


## Forgotten

سلام علی اقا منبع کجاست ؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

دکتر علی اگه خدایی نکرده کنکور95 رشته دلخواه قبول نشین واسه 96 می مونین البته گفتم خدایی نکرده؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دکتر علی اگه خدایی نکرده کنکور95 رشته دلخواه قبول نشین واسه 96 می مونین البته گفتم خدایی نکرده؟


شما چی؟اگه 96 زبونم لال نشین،97 میمونین؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> شما چی؟اگه 96 زبونم لال نشین،97 میمونین؟


نننننننننه آخه به 96 خیلی امیدوارم

----------


## DR.MAM

> نننننننننه آخه به 96 خیلی امیدوارم


ایشالا قبول میشی علیرضا جون

----------


## DR.MAM

> ایشالا قبول میشی علیرضا جون


حالا شما پایان خدمت دارین خیالتونم راحته.

----------


## Chelsea

سلام
دیپلم ریاضی ای که بخواد تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه شرایط ترمیم معدلش چطوره؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*من شهریور فارغ تحصیل میشم و دی میخوام واسه ترمیم شرکت کنم....منابع امتحانی مال چه سالیه؟سومی ها امسال یا سال بعد؟*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *من شهریور فارغ تحصیل میشم و دی میخوام واسه ترمیم شرکت کنم....منابع امتحانی مال چه سالیه؟سومی ها امسال یا سال بعد؟*


سلام.معلومه خب.سال بعد دیگه

----------


## Dr.ali

> يك سوال: نوشتن در پشت برگه سوالات هم تخلف محسوب ميشه؟


سلام
خیر!
برگه سؤال متعلق به شما و برگه پاسخنامه متعلق به حوزه امتحانی است! اونیکه تصمیم میگیره با برگه سؤال چکار کند خود شما هستید

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام علی اقا منبع کجاست ؟


سلام آقای دکتر!
تجربه شخصی! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr.ali

> دکتر علی اگه خدایی نکرده کنکور95 رشته دلخواه قبول نشین واسه 96 می مونین البته گفتم خدایی نکرده؟


سلام
بسته به نمرات ترمیمم داره

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام
> دیپلم ریاضی ای که بخواد تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه شرایط ترمیم معدلش چطوره؟


سلام
خب این مبحث مربوط میشه به دیپلم مجدد، دو حالت دارید، یا با دیپلم ریاضی(اگه دیپلم تجربی نداشته باشید) میخوایید شرکت کنید که خب ترمیم میکنید و فقط نمره زیست شما 100 درصد از آزمون بدست میاد، یا اینکه میخوایید دیپلم تجربی بگیرید و در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید، که اون خودش واویلاییست! :Yahoo (9):

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> بسته به نمرات ترمیمم داره


علی سریازیتو چیکار کردی دادا؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> بسته به نمرات ترمیمم داره


علی سریازیتو چیکار کردی دادا؟

----------


## Chelsea

سپاس از جوابتون

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

> سلام
> خیر!
> برگه سؤال متعلق به شما و برگه پاسخنامه متعلق به حوزه امتحانی است! اونیکه تصمیم میگیره با برگه سؤال چکار کند خود شما هستید


سلام متقابل ممنون

----------


## roshanak.ram

ببخشید من نفهمیدم، یعنی کسی که امسال نهایی داده نمیتونه شهریور دوباره نهایی بده؟ میدونی؟ :Yahoo (110):  زیست امتحان آخر بود، همون یه دونه هم مثل یه لکه ی ننگ :Yahoo (4):  میشه تک درس امتحان داد دیگه؟ بعد حتما نمره ات باید از عدد خاصی کمتر باشه؟یا فرقی نداره؟ من تازه کارم  مرسی از سایت خوبتون

----------


## okami

سلام.سازوکار این ترمیم معدل چجوریه؟الان به کسانی که شرکت کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید میدن یا خودشون جایگزین میکنن یا چی؟نمره هارو دوباره باید تو سایتشون تایید کرد؟کلا چجوریه؟

----------


## bahra

سلام
من رفتم گفتن باید بعد از رسیدگی به اعتراضا بیای تا کارنامه همه اصلی بشه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Dr.ali

> ببخشید من نفهمیدم، یعنی کسی که امسال نهایی داده نمیتونه شهریور دوباره نهایی بده؟ میدونی؟ زیست امتحان آخر بود، همون یه دونه هم مثل یه لکه ی ننگ میشه تک درس امتحان داد دیگه؟ بعد حتما نمره ات باید از عدد خاصی کمتر باشه؟یا فرقی نداره؟ من تازه کارم  مرسی از سایت خوبتون


سلام
اگه منظورتون ترمیمه، بسته به آموزش و پرورش منطقتون داره که اگه تمام درس ها رو قبول شده باشید شما رو فارغ التحصیل بدونه یا نه!
اما اگه منظورتون امتحان تجدیدیه، خیر، شما بطور طبیعی حق دارید چه شهریور و چه دی رو شرکت کنید، برای این منظور هم نمره کل درس باید کمتر از 10 بشه
سپاس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام.سازوکار این ترمیم معدل چجوریه؟الان به کسانی که شرکت کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید میدن یا خودشون جایگزین میکنن یا چی؟نمره هارو دوباره باید تو سایتشون تایید کرد؟کلا چجوریه؟


سلام
حقیقتش در این مورد فعلاً دارن دور خودشون گیج میخورن! :Yahoo (4): خودشونم نمیدونن میخوان چیکار کنن! ولی تا اواسط تیر إن شألله معلوم میشه!

----------


## okami

up

----------


## Amir h

سلام  من شنیدم ترمیم معدل فقط واسه ی کساییه که میخوان برن خارج از کشور این حقیقت داره؟؟؟؟ یعنی کسایی که میخوان تو ایران برن دانشگاه ترمیم واسشون تاثیری نداره؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام  من شنیدم ترمیم معدل فقط واسه ی کساییه که میخوان برن خارج از کشور این حقیقت داره؟؟؟؟ یعنی کسایی که میخوان تو ایران برن دانشگاه ترمیم واسشون تاثیری نداره؟


سلام
خیر ، همچنین چیزی صحت نداره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amir h

> سلام
> خیر ، همچنین چیزی صحت نداره


داداش نمرات ترمیم شهریور و دی ماه تو  96 تاثیر داده میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ چون هنوز هیچ چیزی مینی بر این نگفتن که تاثیر میدن یا نه ؟ کی خبرشو میدن؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش نمرات ترمیم شهریور و دی ماه تو  96 تاثیر داده میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ چون هنوز هیچ چیزی مینی بر این نگفتن که تاثیر میدن یا نه ؟ کی خبرشو میدن؟


بله 100 درصد داداش  :Yahoo (1): 
واسه 95 رو هم تاثیر میدن 96 که حرفش رو نزن دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
والا دیگه اطلاع ندارم کی اعلام مکینن که تاثیر میدن ولی چیزی که مشخص اینه که قطعا تاثیر میدن  :Yahoo (1):  ، خیالت راحت باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله 100 درصد داداش 
> واسه 95 رو هم تاثیر میدن 96 که حرفش رو نزن دیگه 
> والا دیگه اطلاع ندارم کی اعلام مکینن که تاثیر میدن ولی چیزی که مشخص اینه که قطعا تاثیر میدن  ، خیالت راحت باشه


واسه ٩٥ رو فكر نكنم تاثير بدن چون شماره دانش آموزي تغيير كرده

----------


## Dr.ali

پاسخ سؤال اول طبق جواب سازمان سنجش بروز شد! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## bozorgvar

> واسه ٩٥ رو فكر نكنم تاثير بدن چون شماره دانش آموزي تغيير كرده


به نظرت واسه 96 ترمیم برم ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

دکترعلی وضع نمرات ترمیمت چطوره؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> دکترعلی وضع نمرات ترمیمت چطوره؟



سلام
فعلاً بدین سان است! :Yahoo (4): تا جواب اعتراضا بیاد! شیمی رو حداقل 19 باید میدادن!

----------


## ali7893

با سلام :Yahoo (4):  ببخشید یه سوال داشتم تاثیر 96 معلوم شد مثبته یا نه؟ بعدش هم تا چندم میتونم برا ترمیم اقدام کنم و مدرسه خودم باید برم؟

----------


## Amir h

> پاسخ سؤال اول طبق جواب سازمان سنجش بروز شد!


داداش علی  جواب سنجش به سوال اول نوشته که (ملاک سوابق تحصیلی معدل) آخه معدل که عوض نمیشه منظورش چیه باید میگفت نمرات ولی نوشه معدل خب وقتی معدل عوض نشه یعنی تاثیر نمیدن دیگه 
2 سوال دوم نمرات ترمیم واسه 96 تاثیر داره؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> با سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم تاثیر 96 معلوم شد مثبته یا نه؟ بعدش هم تا چندم میتونم برا ترمیم اقدام کنم و مدرسه خودم باید برم؟


سلام! این شد دو تا! :Yahoo (4): (شوخی کردم!)
سوابق 96 هنوز معلوم نشده! بطور قانونی باید تا قبل از ثبت نام 96 مشخص کنند! ولی از اونجا که قانون فقط برای داوطلب معنا داره نه شورای رنجش، *ممکنه*(قطعی نیست! شایدم همین فردا تأثیر 96 ور مشخص کنند!) تا سال 96، مثل امسال لفتش بدن!در این مورد فقط دعا، مخصوصاً شب های احیا، از شما عزیزان ساخته است!
برای ترمیم هم باید از مدرسه و اداره آموزش منطقتون سؤال کنید، ولی معمولاً تا یک ماه قبل از امتحانات فرصت دارید.
یا علی

----------


## Dr.ali

> داداش علی  جواب سنجش به سوال اول نوشته که (ملاک سوابق تحصیلی معدل) آخه معدل که عوض نمیشه منظورش چیه باید میگفت نمرات ولی نوشه معدل خب وقتی معدل عوض نشه یعنی تاثیر نمیدن دیگه 
> 2 سوال دوم نمرات ترمیم واسه 96 تاثیر داره؟


سلام دکتر!
 :Yahoo (101): ما پیر شدیم اینا هنوز یاد نگرفتن ساده مطلب رو بیان کنند! فکر میکنند دفترچه سؤال است و سؤالای ادبیاته که داوطلب پی به ایما و اشاره ببره!
همچی بی ربط هم نگفته!
شما یه سری نمره در دیپلمت داری که از اونها معدل گرفته میشه! پس میشه اینجور در نظر گرفت که *سوابق تحصیلی شما نمرات معدل شماست!* چون معدل بر اساس اون نمرات بدست میاد!
حق با شما هم هست، معدل تغییر نمیکنه، ولی نمره تغییر میکنه! در این مورد نمیشه زیاد بهشون ایراد گرفت! :Yahoo (68): قانون ترمیم قانون آموزش است نه اینها که درست و درمون توضیح بدن...بطور کل* سوابق تحصیلی و* *مشتقاتش*( :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  )*در حیطه اختیارات و وظایف آموزش است*​...

----------


## Amir h

> سلام دکتر!
> ما پیر شدیم اینا هنوز یاد نگرفتن ساده مطلب رو بیان کنند! فکر میکنند دفترچه سؤال است و سؤالای ادبیاته که داوطلب پی به ایما و اشاره ببره!
> همچی بی ربط هم نگفته!
> شما یه سری نمره در دیپلمت داری که از اونها معدل گرفته میشه! پس میشه اینجور در نظر گرفت که *سوابق تحصیلی شما نمرات معدل شماست!* چون معدل بر اساس اون نمرات بدست میاد!
> حق با شما هم هست، معدل تغییر نمیکنه، ولی نمره تغییر میکنه! در این مورد نمیشه زیاد بهشون ایراد گرفت!قانون ترمیم قانون آموزش است نه اینها که درست و درمون توضیح بدن...بطور کل* سوابق تحصیلی و* *مشتقاتش*( )*در حیطه اختیارات و وظایف آموزش است*​...


حالا منظور سنجش همون نمرات هستش؟؟؟؟؟؟ و اینکه واسه 96 تاثیر داده میشه

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا منظور سنجش همون نمرات هستش؟؟؟؟؟؟ و اینکه واسه 96 تاثیر داده میشه


 :Yahoo (110): با توجه به توضحات بالا بله! برای هر دو مورد بله!

----------


## Ali77

نمرات دى ٩٥ هم كامل تاثير داده ميشه؟
و اينكه موقع گرفتن ديپ كد نمرات جديدرو ميبينيم؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> نمرات دى ٩٥ هم كامل تاثير داده ميشه؟
> و اينكه موقع گرفتن ديپ كد نمرات جديدرو ميبينيم؟


نمیدونم بنظرت تأثیر داده میشه؟! :Yahoo (35): 
خیر موقع گرفتن دیپ! شما فقط کد نمرات اصلیتو میبینی!
نمرات ترمیم کدش فرق داره!

----------


## quf

آقا یه سوال من سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم حالا اگه برا 96 بخوام ترمیم برم کتابای سال سوم جدیدا با منی که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم فرقی نداره؟؟؟نه از لحاظ کلیا مثلا بعضی جزییات که بازم باعث میشه نمره کاملو نگیره آدم 
ممنون

----------


## مرتضے

این حقیقت داره کسیکه بزرگسالان دیپلمشو گرفته نمیوتنه ترمیم شرکت کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## opposite

:Yahoo (105): 
سلام
امروز رفتم اداره آموزش و پرورش شهرستان برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل گفتن برو مدرسه فلان جا ثبت نام کن
رفتم مدرسه فلان جا گفت شما که پشت کنکوری هستی نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی چون برگه معافیت تحصیلی اعتبار نداره و باید یا برگه اعزام به *خدمت* بگیری یا بری *دانشگاه* و از دانشگاه اشتغال به تحصیل بگیری 
در حالی که من میخوام برای بار دوم کنکور بدم و همونطور که خودتون میدونین تا سال بعد به خاطر برگه معافیت تحصیلی مشکل سربازی ندارم و میتونم کنکور بدم
البته این نکته رو بهشون گوشزد کردم ولی گفتن نه واسه همه همین طوره و مختص شما نیست
حالا سوال اینه که باید چکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (112): 
(من کلا خوشحالم واسه همین شکلک هام یکم نامربوطه به نوشته هام که احتمالا به نظر میاد دیوونه ام)

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام
> امروز رفتم اداره آموزش و پرورش شهرستان برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل گفتن برو مدرسه فلان جا ثبت نام کن
> رفتم مدرسه فلان جا گفت شما که پشت کنکوری هستی نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی چون برگه معافیت تحصیلی اعتبار نداره و باید یا برگه اعزام به *خدمت* بگیری یا بری *دانشگاه* و از دانشگاه اشتغال به تحصیل بگیری 
> در حالی که من میخوام برای بار دوم کنکور بدم و همونطور که خودتون میدونین تا سال بعد به خاطر برگه معافیت تحصیلی مشکل سربازی ندارم و میتونم کنکور بدم
> البته این نکته رو بهشون گوشزد کردم ولی گفتن نه واسه همه همین طوره و مختص شما نیست
> حالا سوال اینه که باید چکار کنم؟
> (من کلا خوشحالم واسه همین شکلک هام یکم نامربوطه به نوشته هام که احتمالا به نظر میاد دیوونه ام)


* 
خب برگ معافیت تحصیلیت رو ببر نشون بده*

----------


## reza0

> نمرات دى ٩٥ هم كامل تاثير داده ميشه؟
> و اينكه موقع گرفتن ديپ كد نمرات جديدرو ميبينيم؟


واسه ترميم دي تا كي وقت هست براي ثبت نام؟

----------


## z97

بچه ها برای ترمیم نظام قدیم باید بخونیم یا جدید؟! نکنه از کتابای قدبم دیگه نشه ترمیم شرکت کرد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> بچه ها برای ترمیم نظام قدیم باید بخونیم یا جدید؟! نکنه از کتابای قدبم دیگه نشه ترمیم شرکت کرد


نیازی به ترمیم نیست جانم...

----------


## farnood_em

> بچه ها برای ترمیم نظام قدیم باید بخونیم یا جدید؟! نکنه از کتابای قدبم دیگه نشه ترمیم شرکت کرد


نیازی به ترمیم نیست، تاثیر معدل داره مثبت میشه
خدای نکرده اگه قطعی شد دی ماه میشه ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد.

----------


## Kianasdp

کسی میدونه الان هم میتونیم برای دی ماه ترمیم کنیم یانه ؟ من همین امروز تصمیم گرفتم یکی دو درس رو ترمیم کنم .... ولی نمیدونم دیر شده یا نه

----------


## Kianasdp

خب متاسفانه مهلتش هفته پیش تموم شده . 
آیا اگه خرداد ترمیم کنم تو کنکورم سوابقم ثبت میشه ؟ با توجه به اینکه ثب نام بهمنه و امسالم مثل پارسال نیست که کد پیش رو بدن که نمرات رو وارد کنیم . 
کسی اطلاعی داره آیا؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خب متاسفانه مهلتش هفته پیش تموم شده . 
> آیا اگه خرداد ترمیم کنم تو کنکورم سوابقم ثبت میشه ؟ با توجه به اینکه ثب نام بهمنه و امسالم مثل پارسال نیست که کد پیش رو بدن که نمرات رو وارد کنیم . 
> کسی اطلاعی داره آیا؟


زمان برای ثبت نام معمولا یک ماه قبل از امتحانات ترم دی و خرداد و شهریور هست
البته فعلا سوابق تحصیلی مثبت هست و داره اقداماتی صورت میگیره یا سوابق تحصیلی حذف بشه یا حداقل مثبت باشه هیمشه ، هیچ چیز معلوم نیست اما اگر شما میخواید درسی رو ترمیم کنید ، فقط یک بار فرصت ترمیم دارید ، نمره ای رو هم برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنند که بالا تر هست ، یعنی شما اگر نمره 18گرفته بودید ، و داخل امتحان ترمیم معدل 16 گرفتید ، برای کنکور همون نمره 18 ملاک هست.
محل ثبت نامش هم مدارس بزرگسالان شهرتون هست ، به صورت حضوری یا تلفنی میتونید ازشون بپرسید اگر خردادماه ترمیم معدل کنید ، نمره اش برای کنکور تیرماه امسال ثبت میشه یا بدرد سال آینده میخوره ! البته سوابق تحصیلی امسال مثبت هست ، یعنی نمره شما ظاهرا با ترمیم معدل هم تاثیری توی رتبتون نخواهد داشت :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Kianasdp

> زمان برای ثبت نام معمولا یک ماه قبل از امتحانات ترم دی و خرداد و شهریور هست
> البته فعلا سوابق تحصیلی مثبت هست و داره اقداماتی صورت میگیره یا سوابق تحصیلی حذف بشه یا حداقل مثبت باشه هیمشه ، هیچ چیز معلوم نیست اما اگر شما میخواید درسی رو ترمیم کنید ، فقط یک بار فرصت ترمیم دارید ، نمره ای رو هم برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنند که بالا تر هست ، یعنی شما اگر نمره 18گرفته بودید ، و داخل امتحان ترمیم معدل 16 گرفتید ، برای کنکور همون نمره 18 ملاک هست.
> محل ثبت نامش هم مدارس بزرگسالان شهرتون هست ، به صورت حضوری یا تلفنی میتونید ازشون بپرسید اگر خردادماه ترمیم معدل کنید ، نمره اش برای کنکور تیرماه امسال ثبت میشه یا بدرد سال آینده میخوره ! البته سوابق تحصیلی امسال مثبت هست ، یعنی نمره شما ظاهرا با ترمیم معدل هم تاثیری توی رتبتون نخواهد داشت


ممنون  :Yahoo (83):

----------

